# How Do I Replicate Snow?



## Ace Airspeed

In 1/20 scale?

I'm looking for a packed, 2 to 3 inch snow.


----------



## djnick66

I would use one of the synthetic materials. in 1/20 you are probably looking for something about 2-3mm thick. If you want something solid, build up the area with celluclay and smooth it out. Paint white and then apply a nice layer of, say, Hudson and Allen Studios Snow on top. HA's snow is very nice. It has a realistic sparkle to it. IIRC it also has built in glue so you can apply it and mist it with water to set in place, or apply over glue/moisture. They also sell ice and slush.


----------



## bob8748

I got this from another site, havent tried it...yet.
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/category/SoftFlakeSnow
Sprinkle over scenic cement.


----------



## Ace Airspeed

Thanks, folks!

I'm dreaming up a diorama in the snow.


----------



## Mr. Obvious

We have a machine at work that wax coats paper (and product is the backing boards for bacon like Oscar Mayer) the wax in the tank gets thrown around and appears to look like snow that could be used in a diorama. How to replicate it, I don't know.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Baking Soda spread with a sifter.


----------



## bob8748

I'm forecasting my "snow" to arrive Monday. Will be ready for viewing in the December contest.


----------



## Diorama Builder

Go buy a can of window snow at Wal-Mart in the Christmas isles.


----------



## Diorama Builder




----------



## bucwheat

Can't wait to see what you have done.


----------



## roadrner

Make sure you do some pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bob8748

I came up with this. Not very smooth but my first try at it...


----------



## Y3a

I used a 50-50 mix of microBaloons and hydrocal over elmers glue with tide Detergent as the wetting agent. They used something similar for the Imperial Walkers AT-AT stop motion sets.


----------



## bob8748

Y3a said:


> I used a 50-50 mix of microBaloons and hydrocal over elmers glue with tide Detergent as the wetting agent. They used something similar for the Imperial Walkers AT-AT stop motion sets.


This sounds really interesting. Never heard of detergent as a wetting agent... more info?


----------

